# Instantcake and Cachecard



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I installed a cachecard on my Tivo S1 212 about a year ago and it has worked well. My hard drive failed and I purchased a new drive and used instantcake to image the new drive. Instantcake says that it comes with the cachecard drivers installed, but the cachecard does not appear to be enabled after the new install. 

Is there some trick to accessing the cachecard drivers in the instantcake software to configure it properly, or do I have to do a reinstall of the cachecard drivers using the ones that came with the kit?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Cachecard Driver Install:
http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2

Not sure why the IC image did not work...


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

Thanks, neither am I. The instant cake product works great, but I could not find any clear instructions about how to enable the cachecard drivers and get the drivers to work. The only guidance appeared to assume that you were already on a network.

So I just ran the cachecard install program again from silicondust and that seems to have worked fine.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BL said:


> Is there some trick to accessing the cachecard drivers in the instantcake software to configure it properly, or do I have to do a reinstall of the cachecard drivers using the ones that came with the kit?


InstantCake does come with the CacheCard drivers pre-installed and pre-configured for DHCP. If you are not seeing the CacheCard splash screen when your unit boots, then it may be because your CacheCard or memory is not seated properly in the unit (if it is not present, you will not see the screen load).


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

That's interesting, because I did not get the cachecard splash screen after I used Instantcake, but I did get it after I separately installed the cachecard software, and it now seems to be working fine. 

Was there something I was supposed to have done in the instantcake process to have enabled it, so I will know for next time?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BL said:


> That's interesting, because I did not get the cachecard splash screen after I used Instantcake, but I did get it after I separately installed the cachecard software, and it now seems to be working fine.
> 
> Was there something I was supposed to have done in the instantcake process to have enabled it, so I will know for next time?


No, there was nothing special you should have done; installation of the CacheCard drivers is automatic and part of the InstantCake installation.

If you are inclined, I'd try again. My guess is that the first time you booted with the new drive in the unit, the CacheCard may not have been seated properly. Or perhaps something went wrong during the installation process.


----------

